# ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt **



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

finally got the ass down
Special thx to OUT LAW CUSTOMS 
visit http://www.outlawcustoms.ca/ and http://www.traskperformance.ca/
System, 2 3gal tanks, East Street digital management
front, Megan Coilover + universal air coil bags
rear, Airlift rolling sleeve bags, and custom upper and lower mounts


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (felixy69)*

Sick dude!
I had one of these in front on me this week while in traffic and kept thinking how good a fit looks down and out


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (michaelmark5)*

Is that air'd out?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_ Is that air'd out?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










No he just drives around with business cards in his back wheels wells, they never move, he just drags the tires along







Merry Christmas all
Looking good Felix


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fresh


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i like the interior led's. And of course the body work is ****ing awesome


----------



## Lejik (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Very cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (SoldierSide16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoldierSide16* »_
No he just drives around with business cards in his back wheels wells, they never move, he just drags the tires along







Merry Christmas all
Looking good Felix

Sorry wasn't trying to sound like a d!ck... My interwebz was slow and I didn't see that pic. I was thinking that was his ride height.
Best Looking Fit I've laid eyes on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (felixy69)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!



_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

you did it great job best fit yet did you have to change your rears?
a little rear camber wouldnt hurt


_Modified by 1LIFEtoDuB at 4:43 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

awesome ride man!
and thumbs up for being a local!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

AWEESOME MAN... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (felixy69)*

hands down the best looking fit i've seen, ****s dope man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks greAt!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*

might be a honda but its damm sexy


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Please find Andrew Holiday and have him take some photos of that thing


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Please find Andrew Holiday and have him take some photos of that thing









Andrew holiday is ... ?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_
Andrew holiday is ... ?

a very good photo-g in bc


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.andrewhollidayphotography.com/


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

congrats on making hellaflush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_http://www.andrewhollidayphotography.com/

i emailed him....hopefully he'll reply soon !! is he expensive ?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't know. As far as I know he should do most cars for free, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

pic update 
Special thx to Jonny Sundell for taking the pictures 































\


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (felixy69)*

This makes me want to shoot myself for selling my Harditts. These are the only other set I have ever seen. mine were 16x8 and 16x9 what are these?


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ** aSS DOwn ~~ HondA fIt ** (skateboards and mk2s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboards and mk2s* »_This makes me want to shoot myself for selling my Harditts. These are the only other set I have ever seen. mine were 16x8 and 16x9 what are these?

I remember those...this is making me regret not trading with you haha
love this car though.


----------



## smartune (Oct 2, 2009)

When I get my ride on air lets do a shoot, I'm down in the Seattle area but need to head up to Vancity (haven't been in a while).


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Loving the uniqueness of this ride!!


----------

